# looking at a LHT for touring



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i'm looking to start touring and the Surly Long Haul Trucker seems like a good bike at a price point i can manage. i'm not up on touring bikes, so is there something else i should consider? i have tonsof lightweight camping gear, so jumping on the bike for a several day trip is not a problem, i just need the bike!


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

asciibaron said:


> i'm looking to start touring and the Surly Long Haul Trucker seems like a good bike at a price point i can manage. i'm not up on touring bikes, so is there something else i should consider? i have tonsof lightweight camping gear, so jumping on the bike for a several day trip is not a problem, i just need the bike!


The only thing less expensive than the LHT seems to be the Nashbar Touring Frame they have for $149 frame/fork. Combined that with a 20% coupon code and it's pretty close to $110 or so.

There's a handful of members here, me including, that have built up these frames and have been impressed with them.

Link here to Nashbar page on it.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i was looking at the complete bike - i'm not equipped to build one up right now. i won't even know what components to go with. total noob with regards to touring. i used to have a Nashbar 4050 in the late 80's. that frame was recently sent to the scrap man - it was left in a basement and the BB rusted out. i put a ton of miles on that sucker and then started to race and the poor 4050 was left to rot.


----------



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw the Jamis Aurora. Probably a little less blingy wheels (Tiagra vs. XT on LHT). But it is 520 or 631. steel vs.4130 chromoly The wheelbase is shorter on the Aurora. STI shifting. I'd still go with the LHT if it were me. My LBS has a 2008, ~$100 less than 2009.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Trek knows a thing or two about touring bikes...

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/520/520/


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Trek knows a thing or two about touring bikes...
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/520/520/


That new Trek looks pretty well equiped.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

holy cromoly said:


> That new Trek looks pretty well equiped.


and sadly, out of my price range. the LHT is pushing the budget.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Stop looking. Get the LHT.

I did not like the Jamis Aurora, even though I ride a Jamis Satellite for my roadie.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

rode the 520 today - did not like it - seemed cramped compared the the LHT. the LHT had a very "trucker' feel to it - like i was inside the bike compared to the 520 which i felt liek i was on top of - if that makes sense.

cleaning out the shed to make room for my wife's new bike - not much room left for my second bike - might have to get some wall hooks.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

test rode an REI Randonee over the weekend. it's a nice solid ride - the STI shifters make me nervous. the LHT has the Sugino cranks, so i'm not sure what model year it is - the current specs list the cranks as Andel. the color is Utility Blue if that tips it off - might be a 2008?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

asciibaron said:


> test rode an REI Randonee over the weekend. it's a nice solid ride - the STI shifters make me nervous. the LHT has the Sugino cranks, so i'm not sure what model year it is - the current specs list the cranks as Andel. the color is Utility Blue if that tips it off - might be a 2008?


LHT! LHT! LHT!


----------



## opusair (Sep 15, 2005)

asciibaron said:


> test rode an REI Randonee over the weekend. it's a nice solid ride - the STI shifters make me nervous. the LHT has the Sugino cranks, so i'm not sure what model year it is - the current specs list the cranks as Andel. the color is Utility Blue if that tips it off - might be a 2008?


I really, really like my LHT complete. I've used it for touring, but it is also the bike that really replaces my car - commuting, pub night, trips to the store, easy group rides, etc.

If the one you're looking at is blue, it's a 2008 or earlier.


----------



## Silver Potato (Mar 18, 2009)

Check out the Raleigh Sojourn & the Kona Sutra....my wife & I want to do some touring and I have been investigating and those seem a good value. I love the LHT but our size only comes with the 26' wheels and they feel really weird to me. There are a few 29ers that would be appropriate for a tourer with the right setup. The REI touring bike is nice too.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

asciibaron said:


> test rode an REI Randonee over the weekend. it's a nice solid ride - the STI shifters make me nervous. the LHT has the Sugino cranks, so i'm not sure what model year it is - the current specs list the cranks as Andel. the color is Utility Blue if that tips it off - might be a 2008?


Mines the aqua bluish green with Sugino cranks. I got one of the first 350 "completes" in April 2007.

Scot


----------



## jddjirikian (Jan 4, 2009)

My new LHT w/S&S couplers:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3804783231/" title="IMG_0298[1] by Djirikian, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3522/3804783231_29ae4a9e77_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0298[1]" /></a>


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

My LHT is the original olive green. I dig the color. I dig the 26" wheels. I dig the bike.


----------



## clayface (Oct 7, 2005)

jddjirikian said:


> My new LHT w/S&S couplers:QUOTE]
> 
> Wasn't the top tube oval? I've read about a guy who had to replace it with a round one in order to get the S&S couplers there.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

TT is round on every one I've seen, including my wife's. 

Nice bike with the couplers, who put them in for you?

Plum


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I have an LHT in grey blue and I love it!


----------



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a complete LHT for sale 2009 less than 100miles with nice rack


----------



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

It is a 52cm


----------

